# large diy canister filter.



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

ok so I have finally found some time to make a diy canister filter. I found these barrels of ebay that I think I mite be able to use. they say they can be used for beer fermenting. I think that involves pressure? anyway do you think this could work? http://www.ebay.com/itm/PLASTIC-BAR...488?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d81fdcd0


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Pretty sure those lids wouldn't hold up to the pressures you'd have running large pumps to them.

People keep recommending over and over that you DIY a sump.

I suggested sponge filters and powerheads if you don't want to go the sump route for whatever reason.

But do what you want.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

A sump would be 999999999x easier, and better..


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I've never seen a successful diy canister filter. Lots of plans, and ideas over the years but they never pan out in the long run. A sump would be the best option for you, and allows you to do so much more.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

If you want to go this route google 55 barrel koi pond filters. Around me I can get food grade 55 gallon barrels for around $15, they are very cost effective and can be setup similar to a canister filter, but in reality it is a vertical sump.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> I've never seen a successful diy canister filter. Lots of plans, and ideas over the years but they never pan out in the long run. A sump would be the best option for you, and allows you to do so much more.



I think I seen plans for ones once. they were made out of really large diameter PVC pipe. It seemed fairly reasonable, but out of the cost-effectiveness of most DIY projects (I don't know the details, I think the person may have used construction scrap or something...)

Anyways, yeah, beer brewing doesn't generate any real pressure - usually there is just a simple airlock to keep outside bacteria/fungus from getting in, but that's only a little bubbler thing, with maybe an inch or two of water in it. Pretty much similar setup to what people who use DIY yeast/sugar CO2 setups have.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

hey guys, I found that I mite be able to equal out the pressure to close to 0 in the canister by adjusting the size of the intake. so that the water is naturally siphoning in at the same rate the pump is pumping it out. if I make the intake siphon slower by restricting it, it will cause a negative pressure in the filter because the pump is trying to suck water through it quicker than it will naturally siphon. if the intake is to big, there will be a positive pressure because the water wants to flow in faster than the pump can pump it out. does this make sense?


p.s. not doing a sump. trying to make a circumference canister filter.( think that's what it is called?) where the water flows in around the edges and is pulled in to the middle where a piece of pvc that is full of holes and is attached to the pump intake pulls the water through the media from the edges into the middle and pumps it out.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Do what you want, we all told you our opinions


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

no need to be snotty. we are all friends here, right? I apologize if I offended you.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

180g said:


> no need to be snotty. we are all friends here, right? I apologize if I offended you.


? I never intended to come across as snotty. I apologize if I did


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

oh, ok sorry for any misunderstandings. :bounce:


----------

